# anyone detail in dundee area??



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

hey ppl, not that new to the forum but i dont post much due to not knowing alot lol
was wondering if anyone does it in dundee?
few ppl have said they have had there car detailed in dundee but can never find where????
was gonna have a pop myself but as i have no garage or driveway just now its not happening, maybe next summer if we get one!
any meets or anything local to dundee??
have had many many sports cars etc but got a black 325ci just now..
drivers door looks like acid been thrown on it? the rest is ok few swirls and scratches but would like to try full detail for once so i can bask in the glory of a clean car lol
cheers for any help in advance
:newbie:

:car:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I live in the Dundee area.... Although im not a "Detailer" I just like to keep my car clean.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

More towards Fife you have Paul at Ultimate Shine......

DaveKG is from Dundee, him and Gordon used to have a unit on the outskirts where they detailed cars....so maybe it was them from the time they had that ?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

im not far from you ,i can take a look if you want


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

cheers all,
yeah black magic that sounds a plan..
ill wait till after xmas then where would we meet?
cheers


yeah the outskirts of dundee sounds like it would have been that place..
im sure he said it was very decent prices from them and great job


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> im not far from you ,i can take a look if you want


I tried to post you up earlier but damnd tinternet kept logging me off.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

X2 for BMD. Stevie knows his stuff. 
Check out his work in the studio :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> DaveKG is from Dundee, him and Gordon used to have a unit on the outskirts where they detailed cars....so maybe it was them from the time they had that ?


Yes Dave and I used to detail just on the outskirts of Dundee, well really Perthshire (Errol). Unfortunately the unit had its plus side as in size. But this also worked against it in Winter. And we had to close this unit down over the worse months.
Defined Details did relocate to it other unit. But well out with your area now as all work is now undertaken in the Cambuslang area in Glasgow.

Sorry I cant help you any further.
Regards Gordon


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

hey dude where can we meet to show ya my car? cheers


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

we can meet at my studio ky83lf ,give me a call :thumb:


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

i ended up gettin rid of bmw mate..then got another audi but am off to pick up a new truck!! hilux surf..the interior looks not the best you could say so might still be in touch lol


----------

